# Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS!!! Snappy KIDDED!!!! KID PICS!!!



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well first we have Goldenbrook Farm OT Georgia(Georgia):
She was bred to Gental Zypher Farm Tank. and she is due 4/26/12
She is alredy a bit big so I am thinking 3 kids! She had 3 last year as a first freshener!

[attachment=1:2exohvvi]Georgia.jpg[/attachment:2exohvvi]

Next we have Goldenbrook Farm OT Gingersnap(Snappy):
She was bred to Rosasharn FS Merlin*S, we are repeating this Breeding for the 2nd time, we just loved last years doelings!  She is due /5/5/12 She also had 3 kids last year, she carries her kids deep so she dosn't get very big...

[attachment=0:2exohvvi]GS show.jpg[/attachment:2exohvvi]


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Gingersnap & Georgia.....Waiting*

Very pretty girls! Can't wait to see their kids!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Gingersnap & Georgia.....Waiting*

Thanks! I can't wait either!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Gingersnap & Georgia.....Waiting*

Very nice  Happy kidding :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Gingersnap & Georgia.....Waiting*

I will get more recent pics soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Gingersnap & Georgia.....Waiting*

Very nice.... :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Gingersnap & Georgia.....Waiting*

sorry will get new pics soon! been so busy :roll:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Gingersnap & Georgia.....Waiting*

Happy kidding! :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Gingersnap & Georgia.....Waiting*

Ok I got some pics today while they were eating...
Georgia 8wks along.....


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Gingersnap & Georgia.....Waiting*

I lovee Georgia, she is beautiful! Good luck with your kiddings!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Gingersnap & Georgia.....Waiting*

and here is Snappy....
7 wks along.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Gingersnap & Georgia.....Waiting*



goatnutty said:


> I lovee Georgia, she is beautiful! Good luck with your kiddings!


thanks!!! she needs her copper so she is a little dis colored... she has always had a little brown there.....


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Gingersnap & Georgia.....Waiting*

Your welcome! I have a doe like that...she has to have her mineral block or she starts getting bald patches..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Gingersnap & Georgia.....Waiting*

Well she dosen't get bald patches.... But I wish she would stay all black like when I clip her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Gingersnap- due 5/5/12 & Georgia- due 4/26/12*

I felt kids move on Georgia!!!! :stars:  :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Gingersnap- due 5/5/12 & Georgia- due 4/26/12*

:hi5: :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Gingersnap- due 5/5/12 & Georgia- due 4/26/12*

Whoo! I felt kids in Snappy too!!! i can't wait!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Gingersnap- due 5/5/12 & Georgia- due 4/26/12 **NEW PICS*

Well I have been getting a bit ahead of myself :roll: so udders are clipped! :laugh:

Ok first is Georgia.....
[attachment=1:14ktgx4p]goats 009.JPG[/attachment:14ktgx4p]
[attachment=2:14ktgx4p]goats 003.JPG[/attachment:14ktgx4p]

Next is Snappy.....
[attachment=3:14ktgx4p]goats 002.JPG[/attachment:14ktgx4p]
[attachment=0:14ktgx4p]goats 010.JPG[/attachment:14ktgx4p]


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Gingersnap- due 5/5/12 & Georgia- due 4/26/12 **NEW PICS*

Very nice  Good luck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Gingersnap- due 5/5/12 & Georgia- due 4/26/12 **NEW PICS*

Here are the bucks they are bred to!

Snappy is bred to Rosasharn FS Merlin *S
[attachment=2:32byn7p5]Merlinsideview.jpg[/attachment:32byn7p5]
[attachment=1:32byn7p5]c-witchierear.jpg[/attachment:32byn7p5]

And Georgia is bred to Gental Zypher Farm Tank
[attachment=0:32byn7p5]buckT.jpg[/attachment:32byn7p5]
Here is the link to his dam... She is the 6 or 7 doe Enchanted Hill Ida Clair

http://lamiae.meccahosting.com/~a000529d/gpage18.html


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Gingersnap- due 5/5/12 & Georgia- due 4/26/12 **NEW PICS*

Very nice looking Sires! I shaved my girls early too... it's just so exciting!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Gingersnap- due 5/5/12 & Georgia- due 4/26/12 **NEW PICS*

LOL! I coudn't help myself! :laugh: I just LOVE to clip my goats and that is all I can get away with clipping right now.... so I did! :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Gingersnap- due 5/5/12 & Georgia- due 4/26/12 **NEW PICS*

:thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Gingersnap- due 5/5/12 & Georgia- due 4/26/12 **NEW PICS*

Georgia's udder is getting bigger!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Gingersnap- due 5/5/12 & Georgia- due 4/26/12 **NEW PICS*



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! I coudn't help myself! :laugh: I just LOVE to clip my goats and that is all I can get away with clipping right now.... so I did! :laugh:


I agree! :roll: Clipping is one of my most favorite things about have goats! :laugh: I LOVE it!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Gingersnap- due 5/5/12 & Georgia- due 4/26/12 **NEW PICS*

Whooo Hooooo!!! Can't wait to see what they give you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Gingersnap- due 5/5/12 & Georgia- due 4/26/12 **NEW PICS*

Thanks all!!!
We are keeping an eye on Snappy... may have preg toxemia (sp)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Gingersnap- due 5/5/12 & Georgia- due 4/26/12 **NEW PICS*

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Gingersnap- due 5/5/12 & Georgia- due 4/26/12 **NEW PICS*



Lost Prairie said:


> [quote="J.O.Y. Farm":3knv25bn]LOL! I coudn't help myself! :laugh: I just LOVE to clip my goats and that is all I can get away with clipping right now.... so I did! :laugh:


I agree! :roll: Clipping is one of my most favorite things about have goats! :laugh: I LOVE it!![/quote:3knv25bn]

lol! glad I'm not alone! :ROFL:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Gingersnap- due 5/5/12 & Georgia- due 4/26/12 **NEW PICS*

Best of luck with your girls and prayers going out to your Snappy. :hug:

Hee hee hee, I am with you on the clipping too. It is like unwrapping a present but my clippers never last.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Gingersnap- due 5/5/12 & Georgia- due 4/26/12 **NEW PICS*

Thanks Tracy! :hug:

I need new clippers,  mine are only a year old and arn't doing to great! lol! I am going to get some hores body clippers soon.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Gingersnap- due 5/5/12 & Georgia- due 4/26/12 **NEW PICS*

Snappy has been so much better!!! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Gingersnap- due 5/5/12 & Georgia- due 4/26/12 **NEW PICS*

A month and a 1/2 left till Georgia kids!!! then Snappy a week later!!!! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Gingersnap- due 5/5/12 & Georgia- due 4/26/12 **NEW PICS*

How exciting! I'm glad Snappy is doing better. :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Gingersnap- due 5/5/12 & Georgia- due 4/26/12 **NEW PICS*

Thanks! Georgia's kids were going crazy this morning! I could feel them on both sides!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Gingersnap- due 5/5/12 & Georgia- due 4/26/12 **NEW PICS*

Georgia is HUGE!!! I reclipped her and got pics will post them soon!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Gingersnap- due 5/5/12 & Georgia- due 4/26/12 **NEW PICS*

Can't wait to see what they have for you :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Gingersnap- due 5/5/12 & Georgia- due 4/26/12 **NEW PICS*

:thumbup: :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Gingersnap- due 5/5/12 & Georgia- due 4/26/12 **NEW PICS*

Here are the new pics!

Georgia:
[attachment=2:3jtccpqf]baby bellys 008.JPG[/attachment:3jtccpqf]
[attachment=3:3jtccpqf]baby bellys 007.JPG[/attachment:3jtccpqf]

Gingersnap(Snappy):
[attachment=1:3jtccpqf]baby bellys 009.JPG[/attachment:3jtccpqf]
[attachment=0:3jtccpqf]baby bellys 010.JPG[/attachment:3jtccpqf]


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

Lookin' good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

Agree.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

Georgia's udder is a bit bigger today!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

 :clap:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

:stars: good luck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

Well Georgia's ligs are gone.... and she still has a month left..... So keeping a close eye on her.... here is a pooch/udder pic and a pooch pic.... (her udder looks bigger in person)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

Crossing my fingers for ya!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

Thanks..... These girls have been keepin me on my toes this year.....


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

UPDATE??????


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

She has been pretty much the same.... I felt her ligs yesterday morning.... and they are gone again this morning! she is driving me crazy!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

:veryangry: :veryangry: :GAAH: :GAAH: :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***



thegoatgirl said:


> :veryangry: :veryangry: :GAAH: :GAAH: :hair:


tell me about it!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> thegoatgirl said:
> 
> 
> > :veryangry: :veryangry: :GAAH: :GAAH: :hair:
> ...


LOL!

I imagine how mad-and scared!-you must be. I have a Doe who was SIX DAYS over-due. Hope they kid soon for you!!! :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

Wow! 6 days! I was going crazy when ours went 2 days over!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

:laugh: :hug: :hair: :GAAH: :wink: :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

Only 24 days left till Georgia kids (according to your Ticker), hang in there  Not too much longer


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

I know! I am way excited!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

Hope the girls do well for you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

Thanks! She is so wide compared to last year! And she had trips last year! And Snappy actualy looks Preg. this year! last year she didn't (and she had trips too!!) I cant wait to see what they have!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

Maybe they'll have :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: for ya


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

My dad keeps saying they are both going to have :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: !!!! :shocked: I told him he can think that! LOL! But I would be happy with :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: or :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

Have you ever had a set of quads? It's really fun and exciting! :clap:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

:hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***



Lost Prairie said:


> Have you ever had a set of quads? It's really fun and exciting! :clap:


 No.... but my girls grandam had quads 2X!! so hopefully they will at some point too!



thegoatgirl said:


> :hair:


LOL! I know! :hair: :GAAH: :laugh:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

Anything? :hug: :GAAH: :hair: :help:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

nope we still have 21 days till Georgia is due.... and 1 month for Gingersnap....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

We have some goop from Georgia! :stars: Getting excited!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

I got some pics this morning will post the ASAP!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

Great!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

They are coming! I have been super busy!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

ONly 11 days left for Georgia  I bet someone is getting excited! The wait is almost over!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

Pictures? :whatgoat:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***



Lost Prairie said:


> ONly 11 days left for Georgia  I bet someone is getting excited! The wait is almost over!


Me? Excited? No way! LOL! You Bet!!! :wink: I'm going CRAZY!!!!



thegoatgirl said:


> Pictures? :whatgoat:





thegoatgirl said:


> Pictures? :whatgoat:


I will have them soon! Most def. by Tues.!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

The last week is the longest so good luck!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

:thumbup: :hug:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

Ummmm..............Where are the pics....????


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

PICCCCCSSS?????? :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 3/22/12***

Ok ok! I got some pics! LOL!
[attachment=0:27hens38]goaties 002.JPG[/attachment:27hens38]

[attachment=1:27hens38]goaties 001.JPG[/attachment:27hens38]

You all happy?! LOL! It has been driving me crazy not being able to get them up!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 4/16/12***

They're getting big! Happy kidding and thinking pink for you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 4/16/12***

Thanks! The pics don't do them justice! (well they aren't at a good angle) But poor Georgia! she is SOOOO big!! her belly is almost touching the ground


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 4/16/12***

How many do you think she'll have?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 4/16/12***

No clue.... she had 3 last year as a FF so not sure this year! But she is MUCH bigger!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 4/16/12***

Maybe quads


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thred **NEW PICS 4/16/12***

I hope! My dad thinks hey are both having :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :roll: LOL! So all he talks about is his 10 little doelings! :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thread **NEW PICS 4/16/12***

Happy Kidding...


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thread **NEW PICS 4/16/12***

Any updates??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thread **NEW PICS 4/16/12***

Georgia was a bit slow today (Can't blame her, she is so BIG!) not much longer! Snappy is the same... we don't really see a change in her until the day she kids so....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thread **NEW PICS 4/16/12***

:hug: :wink:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thread **NEW PICS 4/16/12***

8 days left until Georgia kids!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thread **NEW PICS 4/16/12***

I know!!! SO excited!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thread **NEW PICS 4/16/12***

Just one week left for Georgia!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thread **NEW PICS 4/16/12***

WAHOOOOO!!! I'm sooo excited for you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thread **NEW PICS 4/16/12***

Thanks!

Her back end is super loose and she has some discharge! Poor thing always has hay and shavings stuck to her though!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thread **NEW PICS 4/16/12***

:laugh: Well hopefully she's getting closer! :dance:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thread **NEW PICS 4/16/12***

It would be nice if she went a day or two early!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thread **NEW PICS 4/16/12***

Day 140 with Georgia!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thread **NEW PICS 4/16/12***

Georgia's udder is much fuller then it was this morning, and she is very vocal aswell! So hopefully sooner then later! We should get a thunder storm later this afternoon and then again late tonight/early AM. (and she heard it on the radio this AM! doe's code! LOL)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thread **NEW PICS 4/16/12***

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thread **NEW PICS 4/16/12***

WAHOO! Keep us posted on her


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thread **NEW PICS 4/16/12***

^ will do I am going out to check on her now.... My mom was with her while I was at the barn feeding the horses, said she was off to herself for the most part, and very snugly to her I am going to take a pic of her udder and post it.... I'll post the pic of her udder last year B4 kidding and the one from now, it is quite a bit bigger!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thread **NEW PICS 4/21/12** Georgia?*

Ok Working on pics.....

Her udder is a bit fuller! she didn't mind me touching her udder and teats (witch she normally HATES!) She is also stretching funny and her belly feels empty.... sorry hard to explain that! LOL! She has dropped a bit, looked more dropped this AM then she dose now but......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm Kidding Thread **NEW PICS 4/21/12** Georgia?*

Here are the pics!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm KiddingThread*NEW PICS 4/21/12*Georgia prela*

:stars: We have our goop!!!!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm KiddingThread*NEW PICS 4/21/12*Georgia prela*

Holy goat! She looks like she's almost prolapsing. Fingers crossed for a smooth delivery!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm KiddingThread*NEW PICS 4/21/12*Georgia prela*

We have contractions!!!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm KiddingThread*NEW PICS 4/21/12*Georgia LABOR*

Whoo Hoo!!!!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm KiddingThread*NEW PICS 4/21/12*Georgia LABOR*

She kidded!!! Trips!! Well it was quads... but one wasn't fully developed and was (obviously) dead.... So we have 2 bucks and a doe (the dead kid was also a :kidblue: ) but they all seem to be doing good!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: J.O.Y. Farm KiddingThread*NEW PICS 4/21/12*Georgia LABOR*

Here they are! :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars: So sorry the other one didn't make it..........  :hug:


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

Congrats! They are too cute! :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

COngratulations!!!! :stars: How exciting! They're adorable  Sorry about the other one though  :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

How's Snappy doing today??


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

Congrats! Love the black and white.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*



Lost Prairie said:


> How's Snappy doing today??


She is doing fine.... Same old same old......



mtmom75 said:


> Congrats! Love the black and white.


Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

Adorable.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

Thanks Pam

They are all doing great! Gingersnap is jealous! LOL! it is rather funny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

:laugh: You are welcome....Aww...poor Gingersnap


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

Ya.... she was in the stall next to Georgia and was going crazy trying to get to the kids! She was licking them through the fence....but she is doing better now.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

only 10 days left! I can't wait to see what she has!!! Going crazy!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*



> Ya.... she was in the stall next to Georgia and was going crazy trying to get to the kids! She was licking them through the fence....but she is doing better now.....


 Aww...motherly love... is so precious.... :thumb:



> only 10 days left! I can't wait to see what she has!!! Going crazy!!!!


 I know the feeling.... :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

Good luck with Snappy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

Thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

Her udder is looking a little bit bigger today!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

YAY!!! :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

:hi5:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

:stars: :whatgoat:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

only 7 days left!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

Can't wait to see what she has for you :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

I know! Me either! lol! I hope she has 2 does because we have someone who want 2 out of her! Really I am hoping for three does and a buck (we will be wethering him but our friend needs a companion for her new buck)


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

OK I'll think :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: for you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

LOL! thanks! It's kinda crazy hoping for a wether! LOL!


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

well, i'm crazy too..but i'm also praying for a wether..and already have 2 does sold if we get that lucky...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

Well I hope you get your wether too!


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

Thank you..i'll be happy with whatever i get as longs as my girls are ok..i'm not sure if i could take losing my two first girls yet...this is our first kidding season, so i'm praying for the best..Good luck to you..i love seeing your babies' progress..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

Thank you!

Gingersnap is very vocal right now and her udder is a bit fuller... Her teats are still not full yet.... I cant see to much as she is running around like I'm gonna kill her or something when I go in the stall..... we shall see what happens......


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

it seems as if my girl has decided that she has changed her mind and is not going to give me any kids...she and my other preggy are acting like bucks today...butting heads and blubbering..it's the silliest thing..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Waiting on Snappy Due 5-5-12 KID PICS!*

They like to play games with your head! LOL!

but only 3 days left!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! Snappy Pre-labor? KID PICS!!*

She is very vocal! We should have kids tonight!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS! Snappy in Pre-labor!*

Come on Snappy!! :leap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS! Snappy in Pre-labor!*

We are also seeing some contractions!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS! Snappy in Pre-labor!*

YAY!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS! Snappy in Pre-labor!*

Anything yet??? Looks like she's going to beat Sydney to it!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS! Snappy in Pre-labor!*

LOL!No nothing yet, I think she just might! *announcer voice* And looks like Snappy is taking the lead! LOL!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS! Snappy in Pre-labor!*

cant wait to hear!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS! Snappy in Pre-labor!*

She has given a few pushes..... not really anything......


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS! Snappy in Pre-labor!*

How is she?!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS! Snappy in Pre-labor!*

Any kids yet??????


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS! Snappy in Pre-labor!*

Anything new?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS! Snappy in Pre-labor!*

ray:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS! Snappy in Pre-labor!*

So far 2 kids buck/doe. One more?????


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS! Snappy in Pre-labor!*

:stars: CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS! Snappy in Pre-labor!*

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! :stars: Did she have any more??


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS! Snappy in Pre-labor!*

We need an update girl!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS! Snappy in Pre-labor!*

Sorry it was quick and short I was on an iPod with her......

Nope no more kids but these two are BIG! the doe weighs 4lbs and the buck weighs 5lbs! :shocked: They are so cute! The doe is all white and the buck is tanish (?) with moonspots!

Her are the pics, they arn't that great.... What color would you call him?(the buckling)


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS!!! Snappy KIDDED!!!! KID PIC*

:stars: Congrats!!!! They are adorable! :stars:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS!!! Snappy KIDDED!!!! KID PIC*

 Thanks! They are so sweet!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS!!!  Snappy KIDDED!!!! KID PIC*

OMG how cute!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!The buckling looks gold to me :shrug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS!!! Snappy KIDDED!!!! KID PIC*

Thanks! now that I look at those pics he dose..... but I think that is from the heat lamp and the cam. flash.... he is a bit darker(and he has moonspots! and I am expecting the doe to get some by the time she leaves at 8wks!) I will have to get some pics tomorrow.....


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS!!! Snappy KIDDED!!!! KID PIC*

Who's the sire? Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS!!! Snappy KIDDED!!!! KID PIC*

Rosasharn FS Merlin *S


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS!!! Snappy KIDDED!!!! KID PIC*

Here is a pic of the sire...










*Photo property of Goldenbrook Farm*


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS!!! Snappy KIDDED!!!! KID PIC*

:drool: :drool: Beautiful!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS!!! Snappy KIDDED!!!! KID PIC*

This is a repeat breeding... we got our doeling Brook out of this pair las year.... (and her two sisters...) I'll go find pics!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS!!! Snappy KIDDED!!!! KID PIC*

Here is a really BAD pic of Brookie!









she looks better now that I clipped her down a bit!
I will have to post pics of the other 2 later don't feel like resizing... to tired :sleeping:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS!!! Snappy KIDDED!!!! KID PIC*

LOL!! Brook is a pretty girl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS!!! Snappy KIDDED!!!! KID PIC*

Thanks!  don't mind her front legs.... she set herself up!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS!!! Snappy KIDDED!!!! KID PIC*

Aww very cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS!!! Snappy KIDDED!!!! KID PIC*

Thanks!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS!!! Snappy KIDDED!!!! KID PIC*



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Here is a pic of the sire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh my goodness he looks funny clipped with his full beard still there LOL

Loving the little buck!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Georgia KIDDED!!! KID PICS!!! Snappy KIDDED!!!! KID PIC*

LOL! Yes he has a big beard!










*Photo Property Of Goldenbrook Farm*


----------

